# Is it possible to change my username on FA?



## GodHybrid (Apr 29, 2018)

Well, as per the thread name - I'd like to change my name instead of making a new account. I don't see that feature anywhere though, so I guess it's either not implemented, requires an administrator or is simply impossible altogether. What should I do, and can I do anything about it?
P.S.: I should specify, that I want username changed on FA itself, not on these forums.


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 29, 2018)

Not yet. It's something we've been working towards but the original design of the database is a bit... cumbersome. It is one of those items at the top of our list, however.


----------



## GodHybrid (Apr 30, 2018)

Dragoneer said:


> Not yet. It's something we've been working towards but the original design of the database is a bit... cumbersome. It is one of those items at the top of our list, however.


I see. Is there an ETA on that? Maybe 2020 or something more distant/closer?


----------



## Deathless (Apr 30, 2018)

Dragoneer said:


> Not yet. It's something we've been working towards but the original design of the database is a bit... cumbersome. It is one of those items at the top of our list, however.


Isn't there a way to change your username on here every 30 days? There's another forums website that uses the same "program" as this and they have a name change thing for every 30 days


----------



## Dragoneer (Apr 30, 2018)

MidnightDragon said:


> Isn't there a way to change your username on here every 30 days? There's another forums website that uses the same "program" as this and they have a name change thing for every 30 days


Forums we can change the names on since it uses a different platform. Main site we can not. If you want your forum name changed you can just DM me.



GodHybrid said:


> I see. Is there an ETA on that? Maybe 2020 or something more distant/closer?


Sooner rather than later preferred, but I can not provide an ETA at this time.


----------



## GodHybrid (May 1, 2018)

Dragoneer said:


> Sooner rather than later preferred, but I can not provide an ETA at this time.


I see. Well, hopefully it happens soon, I'll be waiting. Thank you for your time and for quick replies!


----------



## Fcomega121 (Oct 13, 2019)

Dragoneer said:


> Not yet. It's something we've been working towards but the original design of the database is a bit... cumbersome. It is one of those items at the top of our list, however.


I've got an idea to avoid username thief; I think of a system where every time you change your username it goes to a list of your past usernames and unless you Give permission to use a certain username, It can't be used by someone else.


----------



## SSJ3Mewtwo (Oct 23, 2019)

Closing due to necro


----------

